# What is your favorite food?



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 20, 2012)

Want to know what tortoise lovers eat  we talk about torts faves like hibiscus, etc. but what are your favorites and why? Post a pic if you can  My favorite like stated before is sushi cuz I lived there for 7 years. Ok your turn!!!


28900[/ATTACH]


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 20, 2012)

I love the recipes that I make the best honestly because they are more natural and healthy. My favorite restaurant food is Mongolian bbq.


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2012)

Anything sea food and prime rib, yum. Junk food fave, anything chocolate and chips, yum. Okay now I am hungry for all of the above


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 20, 2012)

Ribs, steak and lots of seafood!


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2012)

Tacos al pastor, IN Mexico City Mexico. There is nothing better anywhere in the whole world.

South African grass fed beef is incredible too.

Of course, who can argue with pizza or a good burger... mmmmmmm...

Or chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream from Rite Aid...

And then there Baja Fresh, Qdoba, In n Out Burger....

Gotta go. I'm hungry now.


----------



## Creedence (Sep 20, 2012)

Woah, I was literally just thinking about starting this thread hahah. Italian and seafood all the way. 

And also pretty much everything else ;P 
+1 for the rite aid ice cream, Tom. Thrifty is literally the best. Chocolate malt crunch is my favorite


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 20, 2012)

Any Mexican food , any type of steak and this going to sound gross but I like cow toung


----------



## jaizei (Sep 20, 2012)

Peanut butter


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2012)

Everything!


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 20, 2012)

leonardo the tmnt said:


> Any Mexican food , any type of steak and this going to sound gross but I like cow toung



Cow tongue burrito is bomb!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2012)

Chocolate!! Oh and for some reason, I love Reuben's!


Great, now my mouth is watering... I guess I'm like Pavlov's dog


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 20, 2012)

Cajun, Thai and Congolese cuisine are my favorites, I suppose...some excellent Cajun and Thai restaurant with easy driving distance, but it's hard to find really good (or even mediocre) Congolese cuisine around here, but a couple I've been friends with since my Peace Corps days, Chini and Matilda, come visit once a year and Matilda is always good enough to whip me up at least one batch of _ugali_ (kinda like biscuit balls, used for dipping into soups and stews) and her *uber*spicy fish stew. Yum!

Really looking forward to their arrival in November.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 20, 2012)

Shogun Restaurant in Pasadena, CA...same principle as Benihana...only WAY better!
NYPD Pizza in West Plam Beach, FL...still the BEST pizza EVER!
Harney Sushi in San Diego...WOW!

IN-N-OUT BURGER...a California tradition since I was a pup...and way before that!
Tommy's...This is a breakfast regular for my wife and I!


----------



## rickyn0792 (Sep 20, 2012)

Turtle soup... jk jk seafood definitely from the south


----------



## harris (Sep 21, 2012)

Charm's Blow Pops.


----------



## remitort071312 (Sep 21, 2012)

Real spicy chilli! Or veggie beef soup.


----------



## cristal redfoot (Sep 22, 2012)

The chicken and gnocchi soup from olive garden! Its so amazing!


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 23, 2012)

Steak, loaded baked potato and a garden salad. With a glass of iced tea.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 23, 2012)

leonardo the tmnt said:


> Any Mexican food , any type of steak and this going to sound gross but I like cow toung



Well two out of three ain't bad.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 23, 2012)

mainey34 said:


> Steak, loaded baked potato and a garden salad. With a glass of iced tea.



That sounds amazing right now...


----------



## EKLC (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm a sucker for any good thai, indian, or middle eastern food. I'm also a fiend for ice cream, to the point where I can't buy it. I once ate a blue bell half gallon with 2 hours of buying it


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 23, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> > Steak, loaded baked potato and a garden salad. With a glass of iced tea.
> ...



I had thought the same thing.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 23, 2012)

DrewsLife727 said:


> Cow tongue burrito is bomb!



Yes yes it is



Jacqui said:


> Well two out of three ain't bad.



Let me guess the steak and the Mexican food .


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 23, 2012)

leonardo the tmnt said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Well two out of three ain't bad.
> ...



Correct. Tongue, as in cooked for eating, does not do a thing for me.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 23, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Correct. Tongue, as in cooked for eating, does not do a thing for me.



Well I guess everyone has there on taste for food !


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 24, 2012)

leonardo the tmnt said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Correct. Tongue, as in cooked for eating, does not do a thing for me.
> ...



 Yep, you and my sister can have the tongue, I'll take the rest of the beef.  (Well I don't like Ox tail soup either...lol )


----------



## laney (Sep 24, 2012)

HAGGIS!!! Coz that's all we scots eat  lol only kidding I like Indian food mmmmm tikka


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sushi, peanut butter on a tortilla , mexican & a good burger with avocado. I do love spicy food.


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 24, 2012)

laney said:


> HAGGIS!!! Coz that's all we scots eat  lol only kidding I like Indian food mmmmm tikka



What is haggis????


----------



## WinterDB (Sep 24, 2012)

Hot fries ontop of pizza.
Also anything that tastes good dipped in mashed potatoes. I LOVE TATERS.
Butttttt I lived in Thailand for about a year, so I'm a huge Thai food lover a well.

But I'm also Hispanic so I like any kind of Hispanic food.

I just love food. How am I not fat yet.


----------



## laney (Sep 24, 2012)

DrewsLife727 said:


> What is haggis????



Really?
It's the stereotype of what Scottish people eat sitting in kilts all day, drinking whisky  .
I've never tried it actually, that's pretty shameful, but it sounds horrid. Google it, all I'm saying is yuk lol


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 24, 2012)

laney said:


> Really?
> It's the stereotype of what Scottish people eat sitting in kilts all day, drinking whisky  .
> I've never tried it actually, that's pretty shameful, but it sounds horrid. Google it, all I'm saying is yuk lol



Ok I just googled it.. Ha looks interesting sry I don't have any Scottish friends 

-Drew


----------



## laney (Sep 24, 2012)

DrewsLife727 said:


> Ok I just googled it.. Ha looks interesting sry I don't have any Scottish friends
> 
> -Drew



You now have one 
Although never had haggis or whiskey and don't own a kilt lol maybe one day hehe


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 24, 2012)

laney said:


> You now have one
> Although never had haggis or whiskey and don't own a kilt lol maybe one day hehe



Lol sweet!

-Drew


----------



## safari_lass1 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would have to say Japanese food; mainly sushi. Although in winter, hard to beat a slow roasted turkey with a huge helping of mashed potatoes. . . Think I just gained my 10 extra holiday pounds lol


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 24, 2012)

I have to quit reading this thread, I keep ending up being hungry.


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 26, 2013)

Has anyone had cuppalities? They are sooo good it's fought stuffed with beef and cheese soaked in conseme! It's a family recipe I'm learning but it takes hours to make!




Momof4 said:


> Sushi, peanut butter on a tortilla , mexican & a good burger with avocado. I do love spicy food.



Pretty much sums up my answer! Lol I can eat sushi any day any time! Pb makes a dessert I've been craving a avocado burger meanie!  and I love Mexican!!!! Sea food too though ok I love food! Now I'm hungry!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 27, 2013)

I eat a plant based diet and I eat a wide variety of food. I can't really think of a "favorite"- I'm on a kale kick lately. I'm also a big fan of potatoes in any form. And mmm pasta...


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 28, 2013)

Meat cow,pig,chicken,rabbit,deer,turkey you get the point i am a meat and potato man and you can't go wrong with gravy time to put something in the smoker


----------



## immayo (Jan 28, 2013)

Sushi is my favorite food!
My favorite dessert is a tie breaker between cheesecake (Adam's from Cheesecake Factory) or cannolis. Nommm!


----------



## critters88 (Jan 28, 2013)

chicken gizzards and med. raw steak on the grill also sausage gravy and biscuits.


----------

